# Looking for 300 yard range



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking at mossberg rifles.I wanted a .308,but was told if i wanted distance then the .270 was the way to go.I was also thinking maybe 30-06,i want a range of 300+.Any advice?


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

what are you shooting at? or hunting?
any of the ones you listed will go 300 yds fairly accurately with the right gun/shooter.........however I understand that the .270 has a flatter trajectory.
I'm not an expert at rifle calibers by any means, but I think it is going to come down to "what your intended pupose is."


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

270, 308, or 3006 are all good at 300 + yards.

My choice of the 3 for accuracy would be the 308. Whoever told you the 308 was not a good choice should be bitch slapped.

The most common military and police sniper rifles over the last 50 years have been chambered in ..... you guess it ..... 308.

If you are hunting big game at distance, you might want to consider one of the 30 caliber magnums for their long range terminal ballistics. But if metal is your prey, the 308 is hard to beat.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Deer hunting mostly,later maybe something a little bigger.Dont wanna buy another one later.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

.270 short mag is what i use


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

knoxrocks222 said:


> .270 short mag is what i use


What do you hunt?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

white tail


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Numerous Deer (Mulies) and several Elk were harvested since 1961 with my .308 with 1 shot kills. Range has varied from 50 feet to the vicinity of 300 yds. I have never used a range finder. I sight dead on at 200yds. and just aim a bit high for the longer ones.

I own a .270 but it has only fired at paper. It is the backup to my Winchester model 88 .308.

Good luck.

tumbleweed


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

theres a reason that .308 is the most prefered sniper rifle^^^ hhahaha its probably gona have the flatest trajectory at 300 yards


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Cartridge Information
Index Number Cartridge Type Weight (grs.) Bullet Style Primer No. Ballistic Coefficient 
R308W1 Remington® Express® 150 Pointed Soft Point Core-Lokt® 9 1/2 0.314 
R270W2 Remington® Express® 130 Pointed Soft Point Core-Lokt® 9 1/2 0.336 


Velocity (ft/sec)
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 2820 2533 2263 2009 1774 1560 
Remington® Express® 130 PSP CL 3060 2776 2510 2259 2022 1801 


Energy (ft-lbs)
Cartridge Type Bullet Muzzle 100 200 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 2648 2137 1705 1344 1048 810 
Remington® Express® 130 PSP CL 2702 2225 1818 1472 1180 936 


Short-Range Trajectory
Cartridge Type Bullet 50 100 150 200 250 300 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 0.0 zero -1.2 -3.9 -8.4 -14.7 
Remington® Express® 130 PSP CL 0.1 0.6 zero -1.8 -5.1 -9.8 


Long-Range Trajectory
Cartridge Type Bullet 100 150 200 250 300 400 500 
Remington® Express® 150 PSP CL 2.0 1.7 zero -3.4 -8.8 -26.2 -54.8 
Remington® Express® 130 PSP CL 1.5 1.4 zero -2.8 -7.0 -20.9 -43.3 


Note: These ballistics reflected a test barrel length of 24" except those for 30 Carbine and 44 Remington Magnum which are 20" barrels. 
Specifications are nominal. Ballistics figures established in test barrels. Individual rifles may vary from test barrel results. 
“zero” indicates yardage at which rifle was sighted in. 

I like the 270 for varmint size hunting and the 308 for deer size.

Well that didn't copy very well - got the info from Remington ballistics web site


----------

